# Char-Griller Akorn Kamado grill



## raybonz (Jun 9, 2012)

Received my new grill a couple days ago and waited until the weather cooperated and assembled, washed the cooking grate and did a seasoning fire for the grate.. Grill appears to be well made, came with all the parts and everything lined up. Was impressed with Certified's cooking and did lots of research and bought it from Gander Mountain, price was $269.99 shipped to my home. Look forward to smoking some whole chickens, beef etc.I attached a pic so everyone knows what this grill looks like..Of course I already joined a forum as there are many that into this style of cooking..

Ray


----------



## HeatsTwice (Aug 7, 2012)

Nice. I've got a medium big green egg and built this table for it. Pretty simple. Got the plans from the big green egg site. Made it from old deck wood and tile laying around the house from other projects.


----------



## Jags (Aug 9, 2012)

I have been looking at that style of grill and have found a huge difference from one brand to another in the weight of the unit.  Do any of you experienced users think this is really an issue or is the over-thinking side of my brain making this a bigger issue than it is??


----------



## HeatsTwice (Aug 9, 2012)

Since my egg is "site worthy" (not ugly like a weber) I park mine on my front deck and just leave it. I never move it so weight is not a problem. But ok, the egg and the table (with tileing) weighs about 300 lb. But it has wheels on it so I can move it around if I want to.

If you want to move it around you can build any number of "nests" which will fit either type of grill. Here is a link to pictures of the types people have built:

http://www.nakedwhiz.com/TableGallery/tables.htm

Plans to the one I built out of scrap wood and tile:

Table design: http://www.nakedwhiz.com/Tex-bge-table.pdf


----------



## Jags (Aug 9, 2012)

I was actually more concerned with the performance of the cooker.  Does the difference in the thermal mass really make a difference in how they cook?


----------



## ScotO (Aug 9, 2012)

Let us know how you like it, Ray!


----------



## raybonz (Aug 9, 2012)

Jags said:


> I have been looking at that style of grill and have found a huge difference from one brand to another in the weight of the unit. Do any of you experienced users think this is really an issue or is the over-thinking side of my brain making this a bigger issue than it is??


Hi Jags,
I don't feel weight has anything to do with performance. What does matter is air control so you are able to maintain your cooking temp above all else. The Chargriller does weigh around 100 lbs. but never moves and air control is decent but not perfect but can be improved by simple mods for  short money. With my particular grill it is important to have a cover as water will get into the ash catcher if left uncovered in the rain, I found this out the hard way. Aside from that it does a good job and costs considerably less that a true blue ceramic Kamado such as a Big Green Egg.If you Google you can find all your answers easily..

Good Luck!

Ray


----------



## raybonz (Aug 9, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> Let us know how you like it, Ray!


So far I can tell you it makes a kick ass beer can chicken!

Ray


----------



## certified106 (Aug 10, 2012)

Nice grill Ray.....

Jags: For the price point I think the Chargriller Kamado isn't a bad deal. I have no problems hitting and maintaining 225 degrees when smoking things however only time will tell as to the longevity of the steel. If you have the money to spend the BGE is kind of in a different league and definitely in a different price point! When I bought mine I wasn't sure how I would like the kamado style grill so I really didn't want to drop a ton of money on one however after having it for a while I can say it would be hard to go back to anything else and if I had the cash floating around (which I don't ) I would consider definitely consider a BGE.


----------



## Jags (Aug 10, 2012)

Thanks Cert. I have kinda been sniffing at them, but it is hard to pull myself away from the big surface areas that I am used to .  There are times that I will cook entire meals for 4-6 people and really need some room to spread out.  The largest BGE is still smaller than the stainless bastige I am currently cooking on.


----------



## HeatsTwice (Aug 11, 2012)

The BGE company makes VERY large eggs but they are pricy. You could feed an army with one of those. What I like most about them is the very long slow cook times (10 hours at 225 for instance). I regularly do large pork shoulders or 14 pound smoked turkeys but I only have a medium BGE. It does the trick for me.
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 71856
View attachment 71856


----------



## Jags (Aug 13, 2012)

That is looking good Heats2.  But where do you put the pan of beans?  Two butts and two chicken were smoked this weekend, all at the same time.  Fed 15 people with leftovers.  Like I said, I really, really like the Egg and the imposters, but I needs me some realestate.

The upcoming holiday will be a feed for about 150.  Two LARGE smokers rolling at the same time.
Mine is the little one of the two:


----------



## HeatsTwice (Aug 13, 2012)

Well again, mine is a medium BGE. I only feed my family of 5 and maybe a total of 10 if we have guests. I do the other "fixings" in the kitchen.


----------



## Jags (Aug 13, 2012)

I sure would like one to play with.  I have never heard anybody that owns a BGE say one cross remark about the units (other than price).


----------



## HeatsTwice (Aug 13, 2012)

Yea, the way I look at it is that, in 1987 I bought my large Webber grill for about $50. I used it until 2007. So for 20 years, it cost me $2.50 per year (amortized).  My medium BGE cost me $540 so assuming I use it for the next 20 years, I will pay an amortized $27.00 per year.


----------



## Jags (Aug 13, 2012)

As the owner of 2 charcoal, 3 gas and 2 smokers, I find it difficult to justify another one.

Maybe one of those needs an "accident".


----------

